# Make an Offer



## best_nyb (Aug 23, 2014)

I am not going to be able to use my week 35 at Chalet High, Basye Va. I know it is a short notice, but would anybody be interested in renting it . 3 bedroom unit, sleeps 8. Check-in August 29 Check-out September 5, 2014.

Nice Labor -Day getaway 

Any interested party who rents this week will have the option of being given a free lifetime deed for the same week should you have any interest in accepting such.

Cheers


----------



## best_nyb (Aug 24, 2014)

The above rental has been withdrawn.  Thank you.


----------

